# The end of my childhood. RIP Flame



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry, but she lives forever in your heart. Your post was a beautiful tribute to her. 
Big hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Reading through this made me cry. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

MN, my deepest, most heartfelt condolences.

What a beautiful tribute to a well loved companion. Thank you for sharing Flame's story with us.

Flame had a good, full life, filled with love and wonderful care. She was one of the lucky ones. They should all have someone who loves them the way you loved your girl.

Godspeed, Flame. Say hello to the little bay Arabian with the pinned ears who's waiting for me at the Bridge. He's been there 3 years now, so should be able to show you around. He always did like the pretty ladies, so you'll be in good company.

MN, we're here for you. We may quarrel and snark, but like all families we rally around those who are hurting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Godspeed Flame!

That is a tribute fitting to a life long friend. 

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

There is no better life for a horse than to be dearly loved her entire life by one set of people, and you really gave that to Flame. 

**Hugs**


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. Walking horses always seem to have the hearts of lions, they are fierce and passionate with the greatest will. They love you uncondititionally. I'm certain that she new that she was loved, it seems her job here was done.

I don't have any words of wisdom, just well wishes.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and condolences. I buried her in the pasture tonight with a couple of very good friends. I told her to look out for your boy SR, I'm sure she's flirting and squealing as we speak. 

Mom and I decided to plant some non-toxic flowers over her grave and I'm going to get a marker commemerating her, Red, and Sin. It's a beautiful spot. Four white (? the long needled ones) in the Northeast corner of the pasture. She liked to sit there and scratch her butt against the pine trees. Can't tell you how many times I've pulled/brushed/washed pine sap out of that girl. 

Soda is really hurting right now. Those who say animals don't feel haven't ever seen one mourn. He was fine until we started moving her to the grave site. Then he started running around the pasture screaming for her. He stood at the South fence and stared towards the barn/paddock. I brought him down there because of the storms tonight and it was hard for both of us not to see her down there waiting. He's been screaming most of the night and when I went down there to see him he was so depressed. If he could shed tears he would be right now. I spent 30-40 minutes down there just grooming and rubbing him. 

I know that at some point the memories of her will bring more of a smile and less pain to my heart, but for now it's so hard. I feel like I'm dreaming and I'll wake up in the morning and she'll be peeking over the fence at me or striding over to have her breakfast or a good scratch. Loving an animal can be agonizing at times, but you know I wouldn't trade all the pain I have right now for one year of her life. 

Thanks again everyone for your sympathy and understanding. It's great to have people that understand what I'm going through.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your lost... i know when the first horse that i've riden died i was very sad so i feel your pain


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

so sad  she sounds like an amazing friend.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

What an amazing long life she had. Whoever said she was one of the lucky ones was 100% correct. How many horses do we know that have the same owner from the time they are babies til the time they pass? We all feel your pain and we are all here for you. It is so difficult to have a special horse like Flame pass away. Just know that she knew she was special. And most importantly, you did the right thing. ***Big Hugs***


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, she was a fantastic companion. My best wishes go to you and Soda, hope you both feel better. Flame was a lucky mare to be so loved for so long xxx


----------



## depnewshound (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. That doesn't seem enough to say, but I feel your pain. Both Red and Flame were lucky to have you.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

I can empathize. the horse i've had since i was three just passed, and the only thing that helped was that he had a good long life and so did Flame. But even so, I'm so sorry for you & Red. You're in my prayers.


----------

